# Houston County Club needs 5 members



## prydawg (Mar 10, 2014)

Hwy 247 Hunting club is  looking for 5 members for the 2014/2015 hunting season.  The club is 680 acres and used to be part of Oaky Woods WMA. Dues for the year are $800.00 for the year.
The acreage is mostly Mature pines with a few hardwood bottoms throughout with almost a mile of power lines. 

If you are interested please PM me and we will we get a time set up for you to view the property.


----------



## prydawg (Mar 10, 2014)

I will be updating with some more pictures


----------



## Garnto88 (Mar 10, 2014)

prydawg said:


> I will be updating with some more pictures



How many members do you have in all ?


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 10, 2014)

rules?


----------



## KillerB (Mar 10, 2014)

We are located between Frito Lay and the Houston County Landfill. There is nearly a mile of power line with club stands and food plots. The land used to be part of Oaky Woods. There are plenty of deer, hogs, bears, and turkey. We are looking to have 12 members.  


• 680 acres 

Rules
All club members and authorized guest will abide by state laws & hunting club rules. A violation of state law and/or club rules, depending on the nature will cause a warning to be issued, fine, or termination of your membership. The rules will be finalized after the first club meeting.
• Safety is important! Wear hunter Orange at all times while on property during Firearm Deer season. You will identify your target and know what you are shooting before you shoot. Keeping in mind where others are, and where vehicles are on the property. You must be at least 50 yards from any public road or highway and 40 yards from the Private Property Owners while hunting.
• A membership included ONE member and ONE guest that must sign in and can’t return without you. 
o ONE immediate family member(son, daughter, brother, spouse, father, mother, etc. , no in-laws) can come to the club on their own if they come to at least two work day and pay an equal portion of the food plot funds.
o This family member CANNOT bring a guest.
o Children 15 and under must be under direct adult supervision. 
o THERE CANNOT BE MORE THAN TWO PEOPLE HUNTING UNDER ONE MEMBERSHIP AT ANY TIME. (This means that if the one family member is hunting, then the member cannot bring a guest.)
• Bag Limits and Game Rules
o 3 Bucks (no more than two can be taken by one person “STATE LAW”, 1 can be any size and the other two have to have at least 4 points 1in. or longer on one antler side) and 4 does per membership. NO BUTTON HEADS!
o 3 turkeys per membership.
If you bring a guest to turkey hunt, they must hunt with you.
o All other limits according to state laws.
o All animals harvested on this lease must be recorded in the harvest record notebook.
o One hog trap may be used before or after deer and turkey season for recreational use.
It must be placed by the member’s private stand.
o Hogs may not be hunted with dogs.
• A sign in board/map will be supplied. The member and/or guest must sign in and out before and after each hunt. A harvest, guest sign in, and comment/complaint book will also be located here. 
• All stand must be marked on the sign in board (private, club, or climbers).
• Club stands will be first come first serve, but cannot be hunted consecutively. Guests are not allowed to hunt club stands without a member until December 1st. 
• Two other private stands will be allowed.
• One additional portable stand can be used, but must be taken off the sign in board after each hunt.
• There must be at least 150 yards between stands in the woods, and 300 yards on the power line.
• Shooting range hours are between 11:00 am and 2:00 pm during deer and turkey season. Please be considerate of others if they are hunting.
• No one will cross property lines without permission. If in pursuit of wounded game you must have the other property owners’ permission. Contact President or Vice President if this occurs. Most likely we can obtain permission from landowner. Property lines are clearly marked. If not sure ask first.
• No Nails will be put in trees, no production timber will be damaged by cutting down or topping trees any pines or 4” in diameter trees). If not sure check with President or Vice President.
• Check with the president before cutting any trail larger than a four wheeler or trail.
• No excessive drinking. NO DRINKING WHILE HUNTING. The use of any illegal drugs will be reason for immediate termination of membership. 
• Consideration for others hunting is a priority. Do not drive in on someone who is already hunting. Use of the pin in board is to prevent this. If you have to retrieve downed game do so between the hours of 10am and 3 pm or after dark. Remember if you enter property early you have no way of knowing who entered after you, and who is hunting near you. If you have a stand on or near the main road expect other to drive past your stand. Please be considerate. Phone numbers of all members will be available and good communication is expected. It is preferred there is no driving on property from legal shooting light until 10 am, and again last 3 hours before legal shooting light ends. 
• All members will sign and receive a copy of these rules to acknowledge they understand the rules. Any fine imposed must be paid before member can continue hunting property. If a membership is terminated for any reason, that member loses all rights to hunt, must leave the property immediately upon termination, and has 30 days to remove any personal property (campers, stands, and other belongings.) from club property


----------



## KillerB (Mar 10, 2014)

Here are some additional pictures.


----------



## ssilence (Mar 19, 2014)

How accessible is the property and what kind of road system is there? Is a four Wheeler necessary to get around the property?


----------



## KillerB (Mar 26, 2014)

The club has access through Oaky Woods (2 gates) that you can walk through and there are vehicle roads through most of the club.  You do not have to have a four wheeler to get around.


----------



## prydawg (Apr 23, 2014)

We still have a few openings


----------



## larrymost (May 6, 2014)

*hwy247 lease*

I am also a Perry DAWG looking for a club. I am interested. Looking for QDM club. Mature hunter- no children at home but would liek a place I can take my son when in town.

Name: Larry Mosteller 478-396-0582
larrymost 1949@gmail.com


----------



## prydawg (May 19, 2014)

As of right now, we are at full membership for the 2014-2015 hunting season. I will update if there is any change in membership.


----------



## KillerB (May 21, 2014)

Thank you to everyone for the interest.


----------



## prydawg (Jun 7, 2014)

We had two new prospective members withdraw their interest, so we are looking for two members for the 2014/2015 hunting year. Please pm me with any interest and we will set up a time to show the club.


----------



## prydawg (Jun 10, 2014)

We will be at the property this Saturday and anyone wanting to view it is more than welcome to stop by. Please PM me with your name and number and I will contact you to give you directions to the club. We will be showing the club around 11:30 if you are interested.


----------



## prydawg (Jun 13, 2014)

well will be showing the club at 11 am tomorrow. please PM me with any questions you may have and I will get you directions.


----------



## prydawg (Jun 18, 2014)

We are still looking for two members for the 2014/2015 hunting season. Shoot me a PM with any interest and we will get you down and show you the club.


----------



## VABadger (May 17, 2015)

Looking for a few members for 2015-2016 hunting season. Pm if interested


----------



## KillerB (May 18, 2015)

I have hunted here for years. This is a good group of guys that are willing to help one another.  The land is full of turkey, hogs, bear and deer.  I have included some recent pictures from the last year.


----------



## KillerB (May 26, 2015)

Only 3 spots left for the 2015-2016 season


----------



## prydawg (May 29, 2015)

We still have openings for the 2015/2016 season so pm me or Vabadger or killerb about any interest. We will be at the club most weekends to show any interested parties.


----------



## VABadger (Jun 5, 2015)

Bump. Still looking for a couple members


----------



## whitetaildream (Jun 9, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## Billhuntingpassion (Jul 1, 2015)

Spots still available? How many members total?


----------



## ckothe12 (Sep 10, 2015)

*Plz call 478-714-4199 if still available*

Thanks


----------



## leo.hunting (Sep 30, 2015)

Please call me 6785485012 maria


----------



## BRH (Nov 11, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## dmonbull (Dec 13, 2015)

Any openings still? Plz pm me


----------



## camp12 (Jan 1, 2016)

*Openings?*

Are you in need of new members?  If so let me know. 
Thanks Dane


----------



## Jeffro 74 (Jan 10, 2016)

Looking for 2016-17 season...call or text Jeff (706)567-8368


----------

